# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Predsjednica kod predsjednika

## momze

htjela bih podijeliti sa vama vijest da je nasa predsjednica Maja bila jucer kod predsjednika zajedno sa ostalim predstavnicama zenskih udruga. uspjela je spomenuti dvije vazne stvari:
- nasu MPO borbu
- te da se zenska i ljudska prava krse u rodilistu

Maja, bravo!  :Very Happy:  :Heart: 

http://www.jutarnji.hr/ivo-josipovic...ogovor/617292/

----------


## dorotea24

super majo :Very Happy:  bit će nešto od toga, samo tako dalje :Heart:

----------


## momze



----------


## kljucic

:Klap:

----------


## ina33

Ajme, super  :Smile: !

----------


## srecica

Bravo za predsjednicu!

----------


## anchie76

Super  :Klap:

----------


## Maja

Ajme slika veća od života. Kako ću sad anonimna na topic o idealnim muškarcima?

----------


## NANNE

super za to ali dajte i malo više povratnih informacija!
jel šta rekao - potvrdio vezano za rodilišta i kršenje prava - iz njegovih izjava do sad je vidljiv stav o MPO zakonu a i ovo je isto bitna stvar

----------


## mfo

super!  :Very Happy:

----------


## babyboys

:Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Maja

> super za to ali dajte i malo više povratnih informacija!
> jel šta rekao - potvrdio vezano za rodilišta i kršenje prava - iz njegovih izjava do sad je vidljiv stav o MPO zakonu a i ovo je isto bitna stvar


nije to bio dugi razgovor jedan na jedan, niti je bilo vremena
kratak ulet na domjenku na kojem je bilo puno udruga, samo ukazivanje na žensko pravo koje se, eto, zaboravi u hrpi ovih drugih osmomartovskih 
nadamo se nekom razgovoru u budućnosti gdje bismo mogle detaljnije i više

----------


## gorka

ma bravo precjednice  :Klap: 

i ja se isto nadam da cete imati razgovor u buducnosti, barem zbog ovog milog precjednikovog pogleda prema tebi  :Heart:

----------


## crnkica

bravo i nadam se da ćete se još susresti

----------


## anchi

> ma bravo precjednice 
> 
> i ja se isto nadam da cete imati razgovor u buducnosti, barem zbog ovog milog precjednikovog pogleda prema tebi


Pa kako je ne bi milo gledao kad se tako sredila... :Grin: 
Bravo Majo!!!! :Very Happy:

----------

